# calida



## Guest (Sep 18, 2000)

Hi!I saw your post that you are taking celebrex.I took it last year and it worked for 6 months. Then like all the other drugs it stopped working or I developed a tolerance for it. I was so disgusted as I felt so much better. I went back on amitript. last November. I also think celebrex upset my stomach. I have met others who took celebrex only to find it stopped working after 6 months. Hope you do much better!! Take care. JM


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2000)

JM,Thanks for that info about the Celebrex. I'd heard about the stomach upset which is why I don't take it every day. Only on particularly bad days. I had not heard about the "six month limit", however, it doesn't surprise me a bit!I wanted to get back on amitriptylene but my GP wouldn't prescribe it. Oh, he would prescribe one of the SSRI's but I told him I didn't want to take them. (Tried Zoloft and Paxil and one of them didn't do anything, with the other I couldn't stand the side effects.) He flatly refused so now I have to find another doctor. But, it'll have to wait until I get my new glasses. I had one cataract surgery in July and the other in August and I'm scheduled for my followup appt. on the 20th. Hopefully I'll get a prescription for my new glasses then.Again, thanks......calida


----------

